# Cold symptoms starting 4dpo?



## Shelbinha

Hi, I'm new here but I've been on this site quite a bit. I'm currently trying for my first. I'm 22 years old, never been on birth control, and in my 6th cycle of trying. It's so frustrating! I used to obsess over symptoms, but they always left me disappointed, so I've stopped doing that. This past cycle I BD'd a week before and the day before I O'd. I am 4dpo and am having a terrible cold. Cough, runny stuffy nose. I hardly ever get sick and it's summer time. I'm praying it's a symptom! No other symptoms other than fatigue and headaches, but I'm a pretty lazy person as it is. Anyone else in the same situation? AF is due in about 10 days. I'm not even going to begin testing until she is LATE. Or I will cry D:


----------



## Stinas

I am in the same boat as you. I have been sick since I O'd...runny/stuffed nose, sore throat, head ache, and that stupid annoying cough that just wont go away!!
I am 27, never been on BC either and have been TTC for months now...my cycles are irregular, so this is our third cycle. 

I hear mixed reviews on this...some people say yes it is a symptom, some say no. 
I am not testing until I am late as well. Its upsetting seeing a BFN.
Good luck!!


----------



## Shelbinha

Good luck to you too! Yeah, I'm really hoping it's a symptom. I've never tried an OPK or anything like that, but I'm thinking about starting to if this isn't my month. I really have a feeling like it is though!
I think this 'cold' has started since the day of or after I O'd. My cough is really bad and the headaches suck.
I just have a feeling like I may be in luck! I'm crossing my fingers for us both! Lol.


----------



## Stinas

I hope it is our month!!
I highly suggest opks. I use the digitals. Helps me pinpoint my irregular cycle. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Shelbinha

I am now experiencing the cough still, and taste blood at random times throughout the day. Not sure what that's about. BBs were also aching earlier, I couldn't decide if it was my lungs, chest, or BBs but it was an aching pain. I'm hoping this month is it! Headaches often too. I'm trying to be positive about it haha.


----------



## chocbunni01

i developed a slight headache and a cold with flu like symptoms about 4dpo. i rarely get sick and definately not in the summer. the cold is going away as of now. at about 9dpo i had snot looking cm tmi i know. that didnt happen last cycle. im hoping its promising. GL LADIES :baby: DUST


----------



## magrace

Im also in the same boat. ttc #2 expecting my period in 5 days and got sick last week, tired, runny nose, headache, stuffed up. It was all out of no where too! just all of a sudden sore throat and stuffed up when i felt totally fine a couple hours before and wasnt even run down, was sleeping in and relaxing!! Good luck to all of you! BABY DUST!


----------



## Annubrius

I'm 6 dpo - A couple days ago, I felt swelling in my nasal cavity with deep green phlegm in the mornings that i'd cough out. [TMI, sorry]

I'm still experiencing this, but it's slowly getting better.

Much BD to all of us! Best of luck ladies. :3


----------



## Shelbinha

I know my post is old but I have an update! AF was due 4 days ago. I have no sign of her coming. Although right now I just experienced EWCM which was weird. I feel bloated and tired. And my gums keep bleeding. But I keep getting :bfn: So frustrating!


----------



## Dorchy2011

Im in the same boat - out of nowhere, 6dpo woke up with a really sore throat and a hurrendous cold, blocked sinuses.. cough that is soo annoying! Im now 10dpo, really ill with cold and cough, have had slight nausea, very hungry and twinges.. i ovd cd 27 and tested +ve on OPK. I couldnt wait and had to do a test last night and BFN, very confusing.. keep us posted with your symptoms Shelbinha, good luck xxx


----------



## Shelbinha

I think the cold might be a good sign Dorchy, because that cold I had in the beginning was terrible! I expected AF July 14th. I am now 19 dpo, but every hpt is negative! I want to take a blood test, but I also don't want to be disappointed. AF is 5 days late and doesn't appear to be coming! I usually get terrible cramps 3-4 days before AF, every month for as long as I can remember. But I don't have any cramps. Just pulling and stretching feelings, especially on my right side. I got my fingers crossed and baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## Dorchy2011

So I went to the dr yesterday and am now on antibiotics for the cold and cough, told the dr that it may have been our month so she put me on ones that are ok for pregnancy just incase.. Now 12 dpo, the dr gave nothing away and said that it wouldn't show on a hpt for at least another week.. But she wouldn't say if cold was a sign of pregnancy.. Think she didnt want to get my hopes up! Signed off work sick.. How is everyone else feeling today? X


----------



## Shelbinha

I'm still late for AF..7 days. Still BFN (5 to be exact). No signs of AF. Woke up in the middle of the night with bad stomach pains and heartburn but I went right back to sleep. I also have been constipated (tmi lol) I'm hoping I get my BFP soon! I'm going crazy!


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi ladies...

Please keep posting...I've had the same unexplained cold symptoms that have not blossomed into a cold or been accompanied by allergies for a week now....


----------



## Stinas

Good luck ladies!! 
I was in the same boat...but...AF decided to just show up late.


----------



## Dorchy2011

Shelbinha said:


> I'm still late for AF..7 days. Still BFN (5 to be exact). No signs of AF. Woke up in the middle of the night with bad stomach pains and heartburn but I went right back to sleep. I also have been constipated (tmi lol) I'm hoping I get my BFP soon! I'm going crazy!

What dpo are you Shelbinha? x


----------



## Shelbinha

I would have been 22dpo today, but AF decided to show up 8 days late, about 10 minutes ago. Go figure. And she's a very terrible painful one right now as I speak! :(


----------



## GirlBlue

I'm sorry Shelbhina!:hugs:


----------



## Shelbinha

It's okay, on to the next month! It's frustrating, but it will happen for me one day :)


----------



## GirlBlue

Shelbinha said:


> It's okay, on to the next month! It's frustrating, but it will happen for me one day :)

Yes it will! 

Dorchy...how are you?


----------



## ceejie

Personally, I find that I get cold symptoms every cycle about 1 - 1.5 weeks before AF comes. I just feel like a cold is coming on, but it never really hits hard. I've read that it's a pg symptom, but I dunno, I get it every cycle.

I hope it works out for you ladies, whether this month, or the next!


----------

